# New Charter Resource for Greece



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I found a new site called SailGreece.net
which allows one to send charter requests to multiple companies in Greece with one click.
Its a good way to save time and money when researching the market. After all, who doesn''t contact multiple companies anyway. This site make it easy.
www.sailgreece.net


----------

